# Honda 1132 vs 1332



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

Which one would you consider better made? Sometime old is better, but I do not know if that is the case here
Thanks


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Identical construction. 1332 has more power.


----------



## mfrs2000 (Dec 1, 2014)

The old ones where made in Japan. The motors as well as the rest of the machine.


----------



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

mfrs2000 said:


> The old ones where made in Japan. The motors as well as the rest of the machine.


Where are the new models made?


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The "new" models meaning HSS series are made in the USA. Im pretty sure that All Honda Power Equipment engines have been made in Thailand for about 20 years. Could be wrong.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

have no experience with 1332's but every 1132 I have seen and worked on has a lot of problems. Usually because of the weight and owner neglect. I don't like them because the 1132 is so big and heavy so I would have to give nod to the newer HSS1332 with steering assist, and power height adjustment. It is an easier machine to use.


----------



## 132619 (Nov 20, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> The "new" models meaning HSS series are made in the USA. Im pretty sure that All Honda Power Equipment engines have been made in Thailand for about 20 years. Could be wrong.


maybe this will help?? 
https://engines.honda.com/oem-resources/manufacturing-locations


----------



## Honda1132 (Sep 2, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> have no experience with 1332's but every 1132 I have seen and worked on has a lot of problems. Usually because of the weight and owner neglect. I don't like them because the 1132 is so big and heavy so I would have to give nod to the newer HSS1332 with steering assist, and power height adjustment. It is an easier machine to use.


Any tips on what to keep on top of for routine maintenance or things to keep an eye out for?


----------



## partypants (Nov 18, 2018)

What year 1332 and what year 1132?


----------



## Maxi5566 (Dec 3, 2018)

partypants said:


> What year 1332 and what year 1132?


2002 HS1132TAS
Vs
A more recent 1332 (after 2015)


----------



## LDRider (Jan 24, 2018)

They really can use a coat of anti- seize on the auger drive shafts (one on each side of the auger gearbox). This is one of those odd things where Honda did such a wonderful job (seriously) of design and building that it can come around and bite a Honda snowblower on the butt: all the other snowblowers I have seen have a relatively loose fitting auger drive shaft inside a pretty loose auger center, along with a Zerk fitting to keep grease in the gap. Even if they do get rusty, the shaft is not close enough to the auger hole to seize together from corrosion. Honda instead uses ground axle stubs, they are only about 4" long, and a precision ground auger mounting hole along with a seal to mount the augers. This works extremely well and allows the snowblower to run more quietly than most.... unless water gets behind the seal and that can, and has, causes the axle stubs to seize so badly in the auger housing that even turning them red with a torch is not sufficient to remove them without extreme force. There are some YouTube videos of people repairing these and it ain't pretty. So I disassembly my own augers, on brand new machines, and coat the axle as well as the honed hole in the augers with anti- seize to help prevent this from ever happening. It is not all that much work really, only needs to be done one time IMO, and just might prevent a pretty rare but nasty situation.

Otherwise these machines are beyond durable and rugged in my opinion and experience. 

Brian



Honda1132 said:


> Any tips on what to keep on top of for routine maintenance or things to keep an eye out for?


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Add grease fittings to the auger and impeller shafts on the HS models as well as the right transmission case. 

Have no experience with the HSS models, expect fittings also could be installed on their auger and impeller shafts.


----------

